# Keroppi



## danielgomez23 (Jul 30, 2011)

no editing done.

shared this on my tumblr and flickr too


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 31, 2011)

Playa playa!  My boy got not one but two Hello Kitties following him around!  Pimp daddy!  Good focus on the main subject.  Normally centered subjects do not work but here it does because of his two girls.  I think you did a good job overall.  Probably someone can suggest better but I think all in all good.


----------

